# Mode: Immersion or Affusion?



## biblelighthouse (Apr 6, 2005)

I believe that the Biblical mode of baptism is affusion (sprinkling/pouring), and *not* immersion.

Here are a number of reasons *why* I believe this:
http://www.biblelighthouse.com/sacraments/baptism-mode.htm

In fact, I even believe that Jesus Himself was baptized by affusion! Take a look at the article and let me know your thoughts.

In Christ,
Joseph M. Gleason


----------



## Larry Hughes (Apr 6, 2005)

Interesting to ponder.

lh


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 7, 2005)

Those are some really wonderful short articles. I recommend everyone here to read them over and think through them. Good job, brother.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Apr 9, 2005)

Gab and Joseph,

Last night I was laying in bed thinking over the issue of mode. I believe all modes are fine but particularly I was pondering the immersion only mindset.

That article you linked to got me to thinking (dangerous I know). Paul says that the Word of God was written down for our instruction. He also says that all is God's word, is God breath, etc. But if one thinks for a second one immediately realizes that at the time when those letters were being penned that the only written Word AT THAT TIME of the early NT church was the OT cannon. 

The point being this: Immersionist only say that immersion is taught in the NT. Although it is developed upon inductive (not 100%) questionable evidences (could be argued validly with other modes) and at that not even items that are the main thrust of the passages. It is said that we (today) look into and back at the NT record and thus immersion is taught. But that would not have been true for the early church. Those actually recorded in Acts for example at the time of baptism couldn't very well in essence say, "Hey, let us turn to the book of Acts or some other NT record to discover what mode in which we should baptize." This would go for the whole of the NT. Their point of reference would be the OT (and the Greek Sept.) and as it taught and was quoted. So, it would seem to reason that if immersion only was the only mode then we should see it emerge clearly from the OT. But we do not.

lh


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's a question I've often thought about: What role, if any, did Jewish _mikvah's_ play in baptism within the early church? If there was any relation between baptism and ritual cleansing via the traditional _mikvah_ than that would suggest immersion would be a common mode of baptism. In fact _mikvah's_ have been found at sites which archaeologists believe may be associated with John the Baptist. Just some food for thought.


----------

